# Java lässt sich nicht öffnen.



## heinzrolf (18. Jul 2006)

Hallo an alle,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Hab jetzt zum 2. Mal java sun J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7 frisch installiert in W2k.
Trotzdem öffnet sich das Java Control Panel (in Systemsteuerung) nicht und auch im IE6
öffnet sich die Java Sun Konsole nicht. In Internetoptionen/Erweitert ist alles aktiviert.

Warum lässt sich nichts öffnen??

Habe gerade noch festgestellt, dass in den I-Optionen unter Sicherheit sich auch der Button " Java-Einstellungen"
sich nicht öffnen lässt.

Gruß heinzrolf


----------



## motschow (18. Jul 2006)

Ich rat nur aber vielleicht findet der Computer das Programm, das Java ausführt, java.exe, nicht.
gib mal bitte in der DOS-Konsol(Windows-taste + R) "cmd" *java  -version * ein und schau, ob er sowas wie "Befehl nicht gefunden" anzeigt
Gruß, motschow


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2006)

motschow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich rat nur aber vielleicht findet der Computer das Programm, das Java ausführt, java.exe, nicht.
> gib mal bitte in der DOS-Konsol(Windows-taste + R) "cmd" *java  -version * ein und schau, ob er sowas wie "Befehl nicht gefunden" anzeigt



Was er in der Kommdandozeile anhand der PATH-Variable findet oder nicht, ist für den Betrieb außerhalb der Kommandozeile unerheblich. Du hast ja hast ja nicht jede installierte Anwendung im Pfad stehen....


----------



## heinzrolf (18. Jul 2006)

java.exe befehl in ausführen öffnet nur ein dos-fenster , das sich sofort wieder schließt.

In dos-eingabeaufforderung bleibt das dos-fenster offen und zeigt mir die parameter an.

Zumindestens findet das system die java.exe datei.

bringt mich aber nicht weiter.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2006)

Was möchtest du eigentlich machen? Applets im IE anzeigen? Oder selbst programmieren?
Es gibt ein J2SE (inkl. JRE), welches für Programmierer vorgesehen ist und ein JRE zum Ausführen von Java-Programmen.
Es gibt in der J2SE (Programmierwerkzeuge und Standardklassenbibliothek) auch zwei JRE (Runtime-Umgebungen).
Wenn du Applets anzeigen willst, musst du auch die Public JRE installieren. Für Applikationen wird im System deine normale JRE registriert, dürfte also funktionieren.

Außer dem J2SE gibts auch noch ein JRE, welches für den Endbenutzer vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Guest (18. Jul 2006)

Programieren wollte ich erst einmal nicht.
Installiert ist die neueste J2SE.

Ich wollte das Java Bedienungsfeld in der Systemeinstellung öffnen, um dort gegebenenfalls etwas zu konfigurieren.
Auch hätte ich gerne mal die Java Befehlszeile im IE geöffnet und ebenfalls die Konsole.

Leider geht das nicht, woraus ich schließe, dass etwas nicht ok ist. Oder?  Früher konnte ich doch alls öffnen.
Vielleicht fehlt ja auch im IE oder im System irgendwo ein Häkchen oder eine wichtige Datei.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2006)

Dann deinstalliere bitte mal das J2SE, das ist eigentlich für Entwickler vorgesehen.
Lade dir das JRE hier herunter: http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp
Installiere das JRE und melde dich dann mal hier, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2006)

Danke für den Link.
Aber von dort habe ich ja schon installiert.
Da gibt es ja nur eine Version für Windows.
Es wird hier nicht unterschieden zwischen JRE und J2SE.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2006)

Die derzeit herunterzuladene Datei heißt _jre-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe_.
Das JRE zu Beginn des Dateinamens weißt auf den Inhalt hin. Du lädst hier also nicht das für Entwickler vorgesehene J2SE (bzw. JDK) herunter, sondern nur die Runtime Umgebung.
Und genau das brauchst du.

Um sicher zu gehen kannst du mal auf deiner Platte im Verzeichnis _C:\Programme\Java\_ nachsehen, wie das darin befindliche Verzeichnis heißt. Dann kann man genau sagen, was du heruntergeladen und installiert hast.


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2006)

Geanu so heißt die Installationsdatei:jre-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe. 
und das steht auch unter C:\Programme/java

Aber unter Systemsteuerung/Software steht: J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geanu so heißt die Installationsdatei:jre-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe.
> und das steht auch unter C:\Programme/java
> 
> Aber unter Systemsteuerung/Software steht: J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7



...was auch korrekt so ist. Sun mag es die Versionierung den Entwicklern und die Namensgebung dem Marketing zu überlassen...


----------



## byte (19. Jul 2006)

Wobei es ja mittlerweile nicht mehr J2SE und J2EE heisst sondern Java SE und Java EE. Mal sehn, wie lang das diesmal hält. :lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2006)

Um noch mal zu deinem Eingangsproblem zurückzukommen:
Das Java Control Panel in der Systemsteuerung sollte sich auf jeden Fall öffnen lassen.
Mir ist jetzt allerdings nicht die Vorgehensweise unter W2k geläufig.
Ist man hier von bestimmten Benutzerechten abhängig?


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2006)

Ich habe alle Rechte.

Und das Panel öffnet sich nicht.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch manchmal Probleme beim Surfen. Es erscheint eine Warnung, dass ein Fehler festgestellt wurde und IE wird geschlossen. Ob das auch mit Java zu tun hat??


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2006)

Eher nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat dein Betriebssystem einen Schaden erlitten.


----------



## Caffè Latte (20. Jul 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eher nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat dein Betriebssystem einen Schaden erlitten.



Das Betriebssystem *ist* der Schaden ... *SCNR*


----------



## Guest (20. Jul 2006)

Danke erst mal an alle, besonders an L-ectron-x, für das Engagement.

Java Konsole und Panel funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Aber Hauptsache alles andere geht prima.


Freue mich natürlich auch schon auf die noch kommenden Tips, doch lieber Linux oder Mozilla etc. zu installieren.


Gruß heinzrolf


----------

